# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  TROPIKAL KOI CENTRE >> Tategoi Kaneko Kujaku Keeping Contest s/d 08 November 2014

## tropikal koi

*TROPIKAL KOI CENTRE >> Tategoi Kaneko Kujaku Keeping Contest s/d 08 November 2014



Tategoi Kaneko Kujaku Keeping Contest s/d 08 November 2014



Tategoi Kaneko Kujaku Keeping Contest
Jenis ikan yang dipilih untuk acara ini adalah Kujaku yang diproduksi oleh Kaneko farm, Japan
Hanya dipilih sebanyak 41 ekor saja dengan size rata-rata 20 - 33cm. 
TUJUAN

 Jenis Tategoi yang sangat sulit ditebak masa depannya menjadi unsur utama diadakannya event Keeping Contest ini.

 Melatih kejelian para calon Peserta KC untuk memilih dan memprediksi koi pilihannya untuk merebut gelar Grand Champion ada ajang Keeping Contest ini.

Keeping Skills sebuah tujuan untuk mengasah keahlian dalam merawat koi dalam hal ini jenis Kujaku.

PERIODE:
Tenggang waktu dilakukannya Keeping Contest ini adalah 5 bulan, terhitung mulai tanggal 31 Oktober 2014 s/d 01 Maret 2015
Hadiah:

Grand Champion : 3 jt

Runner Up : 2 jt

Juara III : 1 jt

LUCKY DRAW -> 


HARGA menggunakan sistem Lelang

Start from Rp. 1.000.000
kenaikan kelipatan Rp 100.000





TATA CARA KEGIATAN KEEPING CONTEST :

Photo-photo koi yang dikonteskan dapat dilihat di www.koi-s.org dan secara bersamaan akan diposting melalui jaringan Facebook (Tropikal Koi). 

Pemilihan ikan akan di mulai sejak posting dan masa lelang pemilihan ikan akan berakhir pada hari Selasa tanggal 04 Novermber 2014 2014 pk 21.00 waktu Server Koi-s dengan cara mempostingkan pilihan ikan di http://www.koi-s.org
Note: Perpanjangan waktu 10 menit. Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:10 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 10 menit dari 21:10 , dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.. Contoh : 21.00-21.10 ada yg bid lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.11-21.20
21.21-21.30 tdk ada yg bid maka lelang berakhir tapi jika ada yg bid lelang diperpanjang 21.31-21.40 dst.
.
Setelah koi dipilih dan lunas dibayar, maka koi akan dikirim dan dibesarkan di kolam masing-masing partisipan.

Tidak ada batasan khusus tentang jenis kolam, volume air, jenis pakan yang diberikan dll, sepenuhnya diserahkan kepada partisipan.

Jika terjadi perubahan kepemilikan koi atau mati saat KC berlangsung, maka koi tsb dinyatakan gugur dan tidak diikutkan dalam proses penjurian.

Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan membayar lunas tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini, dan uang pembayaran tidak dapat dikembalikan.

Selama kegiatan KC berlangsung, peserta diperbolehkan melaporkan perkembangan koi-nya melalui forum koi-s.org , dengan cara memposting photo koi tsb setelah KC berlangsung.

Semua resiko yang berkaitan dengan masalah pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggung jawab peserta KC.

Tidak disarankan untuk melakukan operasi pembedahan (salon) dalam proses KC ini.

Semua partisipan wajib untuk memposting foto koinya di akhir periode untuk proses penjurian.


Semua peserta wajib memahami setiap peraturan dan memenuhi setiap agenda yang telah ditentukan oleh panitia. 

Jika ada ketentuan lain, akan diumumkan kemudian.



TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI :

Koi dipilih dengan mengikuti lelang berdasarkan photo yang di-upload di www.koi-s.org , forum dealer dan breeder.

Harga belum termasuk ongkos kirim, untuk ongkos kirim akan dikonfirmasikan lebih lanjut tergantung masing-masing tujuan kirim.

Koi yang telah dipilih oleh partisipan akan dikonfirmasi oleh pelaksana KC ini.

Setelah konfirmasi diberikan dan pembayaran sudah dilakukan, maka koi tsb menjadi hak sepenuhnya dari peserta KC.

Pembayaran bisa dilakukan secara transfer ke rekening:
Bank BCA cabang Lembang a/n Benny No ac 1371312388
Bank Mandiri cabang Lembang a/n Benny No ac 1320061219847
disertai dengan keterangan pembayaran nomor ikan yang didapat.

Bukti pembayaran juga bisa diforward melalui email ke [email protected]


TATA CARA PENYERAHAN DAN PENGIRIMAN KOI YANG TELAH DIPILIH :

Pengiriman dilakukan melalui beberapa pilihan courier antara lain: pesawat udara ( Lion Air Cargo, Garuda Cargo), Kereta Api( Herona Express, Lintas Nusantara Express) atau Baraya travel.

Untuk wilayah Bandung bisa diambil sendiri di Tropikal Koi Centre.



TATA CARA PENJURIAN :

Juri : Ditentukan di Akhir Event

Untuk Keseragaman dan juga dengan maksud untuk memudahkan penjurian, maka Panitia memutuskan untuk setiap Foto koi yang diposting oleh peserta KC, diwajibkan menggunakan bak ukur , dan posisi kepala koi menghadap ke bawah, disertai ukuran panjangnya saat difoto (meteran bak ukur di kiri, sedangkan ikan di sisi kanan) dan juga wajib mengirimkan video durasi maks 1 menit ke email:[email protected] yang akan di posting di youtube sebagai materi penilaian lainnya

Keputusan juri bersifat mutlak dan tidak dapat diganggu gugat



LUCKY DRAW :

Peserta KC yang sudah memilih koi akan mendapatkan nomor undian sesuai dengan nomor koi yang dipilih. Bila peserta memilih lebih dari 1 ekor koi, maka peserta tersebut juga memiliki kupon undian sebanyak koi yang dipilihnya 

Lucky Draw dinyatakan berlaku bila peserta KC telah melunasi seluruh koi yang dipilihnya.

Pihak penyelenggara berhak memberikan peraturan tambahan bila dirasa perlu demi kelancaran proses berlangsungnya Lucky Draw.


AGENDA:

 04 November 2014 (21:00PM) : Penutupan lelang ikan secara serempak @ www.koi-s.org

 04 November 2014  08 November 2014 : Masa pembayaran & pengambilan/pengiriman ikan. Serta pelaksanaan Lucky Draw

 08 Novermber 2014 - 01 Maret 2015 : Periode Keeping Contest 

 01 - 05 Maret 2015: Masa penyerahan foto keadaan terakhir koi peserta KC

 06 - 10 Maret 2015 : Periode penjurian dan penentuan serta Pengumuman Pemenang


3%(persen) dari hasil penjualan akan diserahkan kepada KOI-S.

Note: 41 ekor Kujaku
9 ekor certificate breeder kaneko32 ekor certificate breeder koibito
CONTACT PERSON :
Untuk keterangan lebih lanjut bisa menghubungi :

TROPIKAL KOI CENTRE
Jl Karmel 1 no 108, Lembang, Bandung, Jawa Barat

CP 1 Benny Gunawan : 087823850888 / BB PIN: 73edc53b
CP 2 Rivan Pujianto : 089110879416/ BB PIN: 7ded7418
CP 3 Yuyun : 082240038610 / BB PIN: 2901a1a4



SELAMAT MEMILIH DAN SELAMAT BERPARTISIPASI

SALAM
Tropikal Koi Centre

Start!!


No 01 byRp 1.000.000
No 02 byRp 1.000.000
No 03 byRp 1.000.000
No 04 byRp 1.000.000
No 05 byRp 1.000.000
No 06 byRp 1.000.000
No 07 byRp 1.000.000
No 08 byRp 1.000.000
No 09 byRp 1.000.000
No 10 byRp 1.000.000
No 11 byRp 1.000.000
No 12 byRp 1.000.000
No 13 byRp 1.000.000
No 14 byRp 1.000.000
No 15 byRp 1.000.000
No 16 byRp 1.000.000
No 17 byRp 1.000.000
No 18 byRp 1.000.000
No 19 byRp 1.000.000
No 20 byRp 1.000.000
No 21 byRp 1.000.000
No 22 byRp 1.000.000
No 23 byRp 1.000.000
No 24 byRp 1.000.000
No 25 byRp 1.000.000
No 26 byRp 1.000.000
No 27 byRp 1.000.000
No 28 byRp 1.000.000
No 29 byRp 1.000.000
No 30 byRp 1.000.000
No 31 byRp 1.000.000
No 32 byRp 1.000.000
No 33 byRp 1.000.000
No 34 by..............Rp 1.000.000
No 35 by..............Rp 1.000.000
No 36 by..............Rp 1.000.000
No 37 by..............Rp 1.000.000
No 38 by..............Rp 1.000.000
No 39 by..............Rp 1.000.000
No 40 by..............Rp 1.000.000
No 41 by..............Rp 1.000.000







LUCKY DRAW
1. Goshiki 29cm, Certificate Breeder Kanno Farm


2. Sanke 25cm, Certificate Breeder Kanno Farm



*

----------


## gegen

maknyus.....

----------


## GRiffiN

start pertama 29 @1jt

----------


## b0rn2killll

Kelahiran tahun apa yah?

----------


## hero

Kujaku no.6 : 1 jt

----------


## owi

no 6= 1,1 juta

----------


## freecupid

Naksir goshiki nya... hehehheh

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

hm...bagus2 semua Kujaku nya nieh bingung milihnya. coba dech Kujaku no. 21  dan no. 14 @ Rp.1 jt.

----------


## E. Gartina

No. 12 Dan 27. 1 jt

----------


## Gto919

no.29 1000

----------


## tropikal koi

Selamat untuk para pemenang

----------


## david_pupu

Selamat kepada para pemenang

----------


## tomahawk

> in the f
> Memang luar biasa um TOMAHAWK. conngratulation ya um. semoga in the future semakin semok dan maknyus.


Thank you Om Royal, kali ini sy berutung
Selamat buat om Asnanto n om Epoe

----------


## tomahawk

> Mantep iki makan2 . kolam luar biasa bisa membuat ikan biasa menjadi luar biasa sebaliknya kolam biasa bisa membuat ikan luar biasa menjadi ikan biasa.


Hahahaha......

----------


## asnanto

> Thank you Om Royal, kali ini sy berutung
> Selamat buat om Asnanto n om Epoe


Selamat buat om tomahawk dan om epoe dan terimakasih buat om beny tropikal koi......
Juara 1 nya sudah dapat diduga dari awal keepingan om tomahawk emang mantap

----------


## hxsutanto

> Selamat buat om tomahawk dan om epoe dan terimakasih buat om beny tropikal koi......
> Juara 1 nya sudah dapat diduga dari awal keepingan om tomahawk emang mantap


 selamat kepada para pemenang ... great keeping skills

----------


## Jian Guo

kuda hitam dari semarang ini. pada ngga tau kalau malem ikan2  diajak makan malem kalo udah kenyang pada tau diri balik ke kolam kekeke pas saya dateng baru nyantap KFC pernah lain waktu ikan renang sama dimulut masi ada sisa super supreme pizza hut. lanjutkan bro...

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Selamat buat um Tomahawk, um Asnanto dan um Epoe... realy nice kujaku...excelent growth and keeping skill.

----------


## LDJ

wow special ucapan selamat buat om Asnanto .. proviciat bro !

----------


## Gunche

Selamaaat buat semua pemenang ya.... 
GC terus Om Asnanto ya....

----------


## asnanto

> Selamat buat um Tomahawk, um Asnanto dan um Epoe... realy nice kujaku...excelent growth and keeping skill.


Terima kasih om Royal, keepingan om royal juga mantap punya....

----------


## asnanto

> wow special ucapan selamat buat om Asnanto .. proviciat bro !


Thanks mybro...masih perlu banyak belajar lagi dari para senior dan master suhu disini........ :Hail:

----------


## asnanto

> Selamaaat buat semua pemenang ya.... 
> GC terus Om Asnanto ya....


Hehehehehe......kagaklah mybro, kubangan ane mana bisa ngimbangin kolam kosambi yang bisa cetak 2 champ sekaligus, mesti banyak belajar dari suhu gunche.....anyway thanks ya bro    :Hail:

----------


## frostbitez

congrats yah buat winner

----------


## interisti

selamat utk seluruh pemenang

----------


## h3ln1k

spesialis KC ni tomahawk wkwkwk good job bro dan selamat buat seluruh pemenang nice keeping  :Thumb:

----------


## tomahawk

> spesialis KC ni tomahawk wkwkwk good job bro dan selamat buat seluruh pemenang nice keeping


Hahaha tq..

----------


## owi

selamat buat para pemenang

----------


## epoe

*Terima kasih atas ucapannya yg baik sekali, .................... ya memang juara 3 muluuuuu ....tetapi kan menang, yg penting happy ..... meskipun size nya kecil, ttp color dan bersihnya terjaga ...
Pertama Ikarashi kemudian Shiro dan ini Kuyjaku ......... juara 3 ngga gampang lho ............*

----------


## epoe

*Kuyjaku ini ada 6 ekor, yang memang cuma satu ............................. saya mau jual, yang mau boleh didiscount 20% dr harga beli ...........................!!! sudah besar lagi ..........*

----------


## ipaul888

selamat buat pemenang

----------

